# Susan Meiselas [Not work safe]



## vonnagy (Feb 25, 2005)

One of my fav's, i know i brought her up before.. but thought its appropriate for this forum now 



> Border crossings figure disproportionately in the work of photojournalist and social documentarian Susan Meiselas, even by the standards of her footloose profession.











> NICARAGUA. "Cuesta del Plomo", hillside outside Managua, a well known site of many assassinations carried out by the National Guard. People searched here daily for missing persons. (NICARAGUA, page 14) ©Susan Meiselas/Magnum Photos



http://www.magnumphotos.com/c/htm/C...RNNPP0&Pass=&Total=70&Pic=14&SubE=2K7O3RWW994

and some interesting notes on her film to digital transition:
http://www.apple.com/pro/photo/meiselas/


----------



## Force of Nature (Feb 25, 2005)

umm?


----------



## ahelg (Feb 25, 2005)

I've seen that picture once before in a book. I had to look at it for ages before the reality of it hit me.


----------



## chroix (Mar 1, 2005)

Her pictures are incredible. It's hard enough to get a good shot of a large demonstration or live action shot, but a riot or a revolution? 1979? No D2?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 2, 2005)

chroix said:
			
		

> Her pictures are incredible. It's hard enough to get a good shot of a large demonstration or live action shot, but a riot or a revolution? 1979? No D2?



Such photographers are born, not made. There have been many and they are a special breed.
Check out the work of Don McCullin or Tim Page for example.


----------

